

Charge money for your work. Don’t be a jerk to people. Repeat. - guptaneil
http://thedata.cc/post/10142529898/profit

======
egiva
Actually, plenty of Californian companies make money from day one, so I don't
see two examples from Chicago overriding hundreds of examples from California.
Why do people like writing something that sounds good, rather than something
factual?

<<Because [Chicago-founded Groupon and Threadless] are companies that aren’t
founded on California principles … which I will define as, “Hey man, we’ll
make something really cool, and we’ll eventually make money from it.” Instead,
[they’re based on] very Chicago roots, which is, “Let’s sell something people
can buy, and let’s do it really well.” There’s actually a business plan in
effect. >>

